# Catapult mod- neutral tint



## skyfire (Sep 3, 2010)

so i really like my catapult v1 (wished id waited another week when the v2 announced). this light really is a bargain for its quality, brightness and cost ratio.

so, I was able to stab a knife into its LED cover and pry it off. took a look underneath it, and there was the SST-50 on a Cree board. the board was just floating, with that notorious thermal grease. the white cover kept the board and LED in place. (by floating i mean, there was no adhesive holding down the board, just a couple of wires soldiered to it).

then i saw that Mac was selling SST-50s, bare or on luminous boards, so i ordered one 4500k SST-50 on a star board. when received, size looks the same as the cree board. so it was just a simple swap:twothumbs easy enough for my first mod!

on to the pics! all shots were using 2 x 18650. "after" shots were taken about 30 minutes after mod was completed.

after white cover was taken off.






sorry for the extremely horrible pics. my camera sucks!!! my phone takes better pics. but cant find the USB cord to transfer to my PC.:thinking:

on white wall/door about 1 feet away. before and after shots.










was actually trying to get a shot of a tree about 200 feet away, but my camera sucks...and doesnt show it. the basketball board is about 18 feet out, or 4 meters, and the tree is about 10 feet further , about 3 meters further.





















the final shots, are of a sugarcane plant about 17 feet out.

i was considering selling this light because of its purple tint, but now its a keeper, for the time being


----------



## hron61 (Sep 16, 2010)

very nice. i used to have ver 1 and it was a little too "cool" for my liking. it was a great beam but just to blue. i really like the warmer version. great mod and i bet you keep her. :thumbsup:


----------

